# Doser or not?



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm inclined to buy a Rancilio Rocket with no doser.

I'm only likely to make one or two espresso's and perhaps a latte each day. Is a doser really aimed for higher coffee grinding usage?

cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think so. However, a good doser assists on distribution. In order to utilise a doser for home use, you will need to modify the grinder heavily in order to sweep the doser completely, add a timer to the the grinder, etc, etc. My advice to you would be that, if you can, buy a doserless grinder for home use.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have never been a fan of doser's, for the number of coffee's you intend to make I would go doser-less and just put in the quantity of beans for each drink or what you will use in the day.

From your location and probable high temperature's it would be best to single dose and store your beans somewhere cool.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Do you intend to single dose or fill the hopper?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I have never been a fan of doser's, for the number of coffee's you intend to make I would go doser-less and just put in the quantity of beans for each drink or what you will use in the day.
> 
> From your location and probable high temperature's it would be best to single dose and store your beans somewhere cool.


Yes, I'll have to store the beans carefully......fridge too cold?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

mmmatron said:


> Do you intend to single dose or fill the hopper?


Just grind only the amount as required. In the summer months the kitchen, where the grinder is, gets very hot.

so can't really leave beans in the hopper.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> Yes, I'll have to store the beans carefully......fridge too cold?


Storing beans in the freezer is usually best if you do not have a cool cupboard or store. Divide larger quantities into smaller/ daily use quantities / sealed bags or containers and just remove what you need. Do not keep opening larger bags as this admits air and the beans will go stale quicker.


----------

